
Air conditioning is warming the Earth - trymas
https://kottke.org/19/09/air-conditioning-is-warming-the-earth
======
informatimago
It's not air conditioning that is warming the Earth, it's capitalism! If we
accepted that we don't need to have such big profits, we could accept to stop
working when it's too hot (or too cold, or too dark, etc). If we didn't have
to pay such interests on the debt so fast, we could accept to receive our
Amazon packets in 2 months instead of 2 hours, we could send them by sail
instead of oil-powered cargos.

